# New from Texas



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

where about in southeast tex?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome from another Texan, Kristin. This is an awesome place to hang out. 

If you ever decide to cull your mustang herd, let me know. I love them.


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I currently live in Beaumont, I'm trying to go to college down here. But my dad's ranch is in Newton, which is by Jasper, and thats where all the horses are. My finest mustang had a colt last May, he is going to be big for his breed. He is red with white socks and a white blaze. I am considering giving him to a VERY NICE home free of charge. I need to get him away from the stallion as soon as possible.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I live south of Houston. I wish I had room for your mustang!


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Jan 18, 2010)

I have some friends from Sugar Land, its south of Houston. Do you ever take your horse to the beach? I LOVE riding on the beach. Have to be careful, though.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Cowgirl Kristin said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I currently live in Beaumont, I'm trying to go to college down here. But my dad's ranch is in Newton, which is by Jasper, and thats where all the horses are. My finest mustang had a colt last May, he is going to be big for his breed. He is red with white socks and a white blaze. I am considering giving him to a VERY NICE home free of charge. I need to get him away from the stallion as soon as possible.


So why don't you just remove the stallion or the parts responsible for making him a stallion?


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Jan 18, 2010)

Its a wild mustang herd. He takes care of the mares. He is worse than a guard dog. I wouldn't want to remove him. If I put him in another pasture, he would kill himself and the fence trying to get back to his herd. Here is a photo of the mustang mare and her colt that I'm willing to give away. And another photo of the appaloosa stallion, his sire. The baby is SO much bigger now, I just don't have a recent picture. I call him Socks.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome from CA! I went to college at Baylor


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

We have a couple of small lakes within riding distance from my Dad's house (25 miles) that I regularly go to in the summer. Though one of them was drained a few years ago and isn't filled back up yet. The other one is gorgeous and fed by an artesian well. It is just the right depth to ride your horse through cause it gets to about 15hh deep with just a few deep spots. Love it and I am looking forward to summer just for that reason. 

That foal is absolutely adorable and I wish I were closer. I would take him in a heartbeat but I am sure that there are good homes a lot closer to where you are so I wish you luck in finding him one.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Cowgirl Kristin said:


> I have some friends from Sugar Land, its south of Houston. Do you ever take your horse to the beach? I LOVE riding on the beach. Have to be careful, though.


I live like 20 mins south of sugarland. And about 20 mins from the beach. But I haven't ridden there in agaes. Though that is where i learned to ride bareback. lol. I'm hoping that I will be able to go riding there soon!


----------

